# Hard Cherry Apple Cider



## victoryss364 (Nov 19, 2012)

I started a new batch today. It's only a 1 gallon batch. I started with a cherry flavored apple cider and sweetened it to1.080. I used Lavlin EC-1118 and it's starting to bubble nicely. Anyone tried anything like this before? What should I expect? Any advice on what to do next?


----------



## Thig (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds really good, it probably will ferment completely dry. After aging and back sweetening a little should be really good.


----------



## victoryss364 (Nov 19, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. The juice tasted pretty good but I didn't want too much alcohol. Thought it would taste too much like cough syrup.


----------

